# code P0120



## Vicegrips (Aug 30, 2018)

X-Trail T30 2003 2.2 Di YD22ETi (YD22DDTI ENGINE) Diesel

I'm told that error code P0120 refers to a fault with accelerator pedal complete with sensor, but I've seen more than one web page which says it refers to throttle body and not throttle pedal.
In this case the vehicle is a diesel - do diesels have a throttle body?
I'd be grateful if someone could tell me what code P0120 means.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Does the engine look like this?









If so,
It should be after the turbo but before the intake manifold.


----------



## Vicegrips (Aug 30, 2018)

RHD but looks similar:


----------



## Vicegrips (Aug 30, 2018)

Nissan say the code showing - p0120 =it relates to throttle pedal, however that sensor looks in good condition

https://s8.postimg.cc/7h2v8twjp/20180905_182127p.jpg

and has been cleaned and car is still in limp mode (no orange light showing though).

Attempts were made at resetting using following procedure:

RESET ECU
1) Sit in the driver's seat.
2) Turn the ignition key to the ON position and wait three seconds. (Do not start the car.)
3) Fully depress and release the accelerator pedal five times in less than five seconds.
4) Wait exactly seven seconds.
5) Fully depress the accelerator pedal for ten seconds until the MIL light flashes.
6) Release pedal and depress again for 10 seconds
7) Light should start flashing more quickly
8) Turn off and thats it.

- but couldn't get past 5) - the light didn't start flashing. (Car was not up to operating temp - does that matter?)

Does this mean the pedal is still faulty and so no use in the reset procedure?

I've bought a used one on Ebay, so hopefully can fit that soon, but does the fact that cleaning the pedal sensor has produced no improvement point towards the fault actually being with a different sensor (the accelerator body sensor)??

Looking up code p0120 at seems to point more towards possible throttle body position sensor:

https://www.obd-codes.com/p0120
﻿Throttle Position Sensor/Switch (TPS) A Circuit Malfunction

Should cleaning pedal sensor produce instant improvement if the fault code relates to that, or must the code be removed first? 
If so, and as the reset procedure was not successful, would disconnecting battery for x hrs clear the code?


----------



## Vicegrips (Aug 30, 2018)

Nissan say code p0120t relates to throttle pedal, however that sensor looks in good condition





and has been cleaned but car is still in limp mode (no orange light showing though).

Attempts were made at resetting using following procedure:

RESET ECU
1) Sit in the driver's seat.
2) Turn the ignition key to the ON position and wait three seconds. (Do not start the car.)
3) Fully depress and release the accelerator pedal five times in less than five seconds.
4) Wait exactly seven seconds.
5) Fully depress the accelerator pedal for ten seconds until the MIL light flashes.
6) Release pedal and depress again for 10 seconds
7) Light should start flashing more quickly
8) Turn off and thats it.

- but couldn't get past 5) - the light didn't start flashing.

Does this mean the pedal is still faulty and so no use for the reset procedure? (car was not at operating temp though - does that matter?)

I've bought a used one on Ebay, so hopefully that can be tried soon, but wondering if the problem could actually be with with a different sensor -the supposed accelerator body sensor ??

Looking up code p0120 at seems to point more towards the a throttle body position sensor problem:

https://www.obd-codes.com/p0120
﻿Throttle Position Sensor/Switch (TPS) A Circuit Malfunction

If the fault is with the pedal sensor should cleaning it or replacing it produce an instant improvement, or must the code be removed first? 
If so, and as the reset procedure was not successful, would disconnecting battery for x hrs clear the code?


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Vicegrips said:


> If the fault is with the pedal sensor should cleaning it or replacing it produce an instant improvement, or must the code be removed first?
> 
> 
> If so, and as the reset procedure was not successful, would disconnecting battery for x hrs clear the code?


Cleaning the sensor would help you eliminate some doubts. 

Disconnecting the battery for 30 min(on ours 2.5 qrde) helps on the procedure to resetting.


----------



## Vicegrips (Aug 30, 2018)

otomodo said:


> Cleaning the sensor would help you eliminate some doubts.
> 
> Disconnecting the battery for 30 min(on ours 2.5 qrde) helps on the procedure to resetting.


OK will try to have that done and also the throttle body position sensor cleaned. Thanks for the picture - should help with finding it.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

The easiest way to reset the ecu is to pull the three fuses for it. However, I don't remember exactly where they are and in what order they need to be pulled. If I get a chance to find it, I will post the directions.
Hopefully, the new pedal assembly does the trick.


----------



## Vicegrips (Aug 30, 2018)

Would that be the two ENG CONT ones?


----------



## Vicegrips (Aug 30, 2018)

why can't I delete this


----------



## Vicegrips (Aug 30, 2018)

otomodo said:


> Does the engine look like this?
> 
> [see image in orig post above]
> 
> ...



I've looked and looked and looked and looked but can't find anything resembling a throttle body at the parts pages for the vehicle:

https://partsouq.com/en/catalog/gen...cXCGgWd0k4BA$&vid=0&cid=1&q=JN1TENT30U0041850

or here:
http://nissan4u.com/parts/x_trail/er_t30/2003_5/type_10/

Are you sure that it has one?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

RE ENG CONT -- I just know there are three fuses to pull. Those are two of them and there is a third. I have notes on it somewhere...

and from a google search---Diesel engines don’t need a throttle body. Engine RPM is controlled by the amount of fuel injected, as well as minor changes in injection timing. (although it could be said that a turbocharger helps to control air flow) One problem that arises from not having a throttle body is that there is no vacuum source. Diesel engines need a vacuum pump (pictured) to make vacuum for the power brakes and other vacuum controlled systems. On the VW TDI engine, (and possibly other diesels) in the main air stream there is a piece that looks just like a throttle body, but that is not what it is. It is called an anti-shutter valve, or ASV for short. The ASV blocks off airflow to the engine when the engine is being turned off to help shut the engine down.


----------



## Vicegrips (Aug 30, 2018)

A normal diesel to me has a throttle rod going to the fuel pump, the fuel goes through a filter to the pump which incorporated a mechanical speed governer - then to the injectors. There are also glow plugs and a mechanical stop lever going to the fuel pump and that is it - no sensors, no fancy plumbing, no chips at all and chain instead of cambelt. The highest tech thing was a mechanical voltage regulator, and they seemed to go on forever. Nostalgia.

Don't worry about the fuses - the battery is currently disconnected and "new" pedal arrival is eagerly anticipated.


----------



## Vicegrips (Aug 30, 2018)

p0120 / limp mode problem solved.

A pedal with slightly different number but still an 8 pin connector was purchased on Ebay. Fitting that followed by calibration seems to have solved the problem.

The Nissan diagnosis has proved to be spot on.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Good stuff. Glad you got it fixed.


----------



## Vicegrips (Aug 30, 2018)

Yep, and thanks for all the help. It has been fun visiting.


----------



## Ndingele (Jul 1, 2021)

Vicegrips said:


> p0120 / limp mode problem solved.
> 
> A pedal with slightly different number but still an 8 pin connector was purchased on Ebay. Fitting that followed by calibration seems to have solved the problem.
> 
> The Nissan diagnosis has proved to be spot on.


----------



## Ndingele (Jul 1, 2021)

Please share link


----------



## richardcolley37 (12 mo ago)

Vicegrips said:


> p0120 / limp mode problem solved.
> 
> A pedal with slightly different number but still an 8 pin connector was purchased on Ebay. Fitting that followed by calibration seems to have solved the problem.
> 
> The Nissan diagnosis has proved to be spot on.


Hi how did you do the calibration i have same problem with my 2003 2.2 xtrail ive change the pedal for another 8 pin one off ebay keep getting the the stored code in ecu any help would be much appreciated


----------



## PMR (11 mo ago)

richardcolley37 said:


> The fault that causes this issue lies within the ECU and is almost never caused by the pedal.
> We have the solution to this issue awoth 100% success rate.
> Check out here
> Unclearable Xtrail P0120 Repair
> ...


----------

